# Forum Home Renovation Sub Flooring  What to do with weathered/rotten bearers

## slobs22

Hi all - I'm after some advice on the best course of action to rectify/minimise continued rot of my bearers (and the bottom of some studs) around the outside perimeter of my house. 
The problem seems only to exist on top of my existing piers and only on the perimeter of the house. I'm assuming the problems is dampness being transfered from the pier into the wood over the last 100 years or so (there doesn't appear to be a damp course) but why only the outside perimeter? I guess this is the area most likely to come in contact with rain. 
One pier has decayed a fair bit and the floor drops in the room so I will probably need to jack it up a little and pack it. Actually this section of the wood bearer has two hollows of decay or insect attack along the bearer i.e. not just above the piers like all the others. (see photos) 
To minimise further rot I've been thinking of using a wood preservative (any recommendations?) on all the bearers and bottom of studs along the perimeter. Should I also go to the trouble to jack the house a little and install some damp course (again what would be the best thing to use?). 
Or should I bite the bullet and get someone to replace the bearers for me. 
I've included some photos. 
Thanks for any help or advise 
Slobs

----------


## Bloss

Bit hard to tell from the pics, but you will be wasting your time trying to repair or simply installing a damp course. These timbers need to be replaced IMO as they are failing from rot and some look as though they had past termite attack. 
As you say joists and studs are also affected this is not a trivial task, and you need to get some professional advice and then quotes for the work - they will be big. 
Might be a job that could be done by you progressively if you have some guidance from experienced hands and some reasonable DIY skills, but that is not something on which you should act without on-site inspection.

----------

